# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قول البعض الله لايشغلنا الا بطاعتة؟

## احمد ابو انس

قول البعض الله لايشغلنا الا بطاعتة


وقد قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله لايدعي الانسان على نفسه باشغالة بطاعة الله وقد يستجيب الله له ويشغلة الله بطاعة ولايقوم بحقها  وبحقوق اهلة ولكن يبدل الدعاء ويقول الله لايشغلنا عن طاعتة بدل ان يقول الله لايشغلنا الا بطاعتة . 
هل هذا الكلام صحيح عن الشيخ رحمه الله ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

السؤال :ما حكم قول: الله لا يشغلنا إلا بطاعته؟.الإجابة :الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:فلا بأس في هذا القول سواء أورد على سبيل دعاء الله تعالى أن لا يشغلنا إلا بطاعته، وأن لا يستعملنا إلا في مرضاته فالصلاة هي أعظم الطاعات، وقد قال عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن في الصلاة لشغلا. متفق عليه.ومن الأدعية المأثورة ـ وإن كان الخبر قد ضعفه أهل العلم: اللهم اجعلنا من أوليائك المتقين وحزبك المفلحين وعبادك الصالحين، واستعملنا لمرضاتك..أو كان ذلك على سبيل الإخبار، فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى ما خلقنا إلا لعبادته وحده لا شريك له، كما قال الله تعالى: وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ {الذاريات: 56}.وقال تعالى: قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {الأنعام: 162}.والله أعلم.إسلام ويب

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

23- الله لا يشغلنا إلا في طاعته.
الله لا يشغلنا عن طاعته.
هذا دعاء، أن ينشغل بالطاعة لا بالمعصية
فالإنسان قد يشتغل بالخير أو الشر.
http://www.saaid.net/twitter/189.htm

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

أحسن الله إليك ، يقول السائل : ما حكم قول : الله لا يشغلنا إلا بطاعته ؟
http://islamancient.com/play.php?catsmktba=62315

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*سئل شيخنا العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك حفظه الله السؤال التالي :*

*س:هناك ألفاظ شاعت بين الناس مثل قولهم: الله لا يشغلنا إلا في طاعته، وقولهم: الله لا يلهينا إلا في طاعته.* 

*فأجاب سلمه الله بقوله :*

*ما فيه بأس أبدا هذا الدعاء يعني: كأن يقول: الله لا يشغلنا إلا بما ينفعنا إلا بطاعته والطاعة واسعة، يعني: أولياء الله كل حياتهم مستغرقة في طاعته قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ ولفظة الشغل ما فيها شيء إن في الصلاة لشغلا الإنسان المشغول بالصلاة و الذي يكره... في القراءة، قد يعني: أشغله الله، واستعمله في خير فلا أرى في هذا من بأس إلا لفظ الإلهاء تركها أولى. الله لا يلهينا إلا في طاعته، أما لفظ الشغل فهو ثابت؛ لأن الشغل هو الاشتغال بالخير والشر. .*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لفضيلة الشيخ : سليمان بن عبدالله الماجد







س: ما حكم من يقول : (الله لا يشغلنا إلا بطاعته)؟





ج: الحمد لله أما بعد .. فلا حرج في الدعاء بذلك ؛ لأنه لجء إلى الله أن يكون كل عمل بعيدا عن كل معصية ، وكل ما لا نفع فيه . والله أعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال الثالث عبارة يقولها بعض العامة عندنا هنا الله لا يشغلنا إلا بطاعته يعني هذا عادة يقولها الإنسان الذي كثرت أعماله وكثرت مشاغله فيقول الله لا يشغلنا إلا بطاعته أو من وراه شغل آخر مشغول فيقول كذلك ومعناها المتبادر للذهن أن الإنسان ينبغي أن يشغل نفسه بطاعة الله عز وجل فهو يدعو إلى أن يشغل نفسه بالطاعة ولا يشتغل بهموم الدنيا.
*http://islamacademy.net/media.php?Item_Id=3229&parenti  d=454

----------

